# Hitler Speech, 1933



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 12, 2011)

do you know why hitler never drank tequila?...........because it would have made him mean!


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 12, 2011)

I wont lie the douche bag could give an effective speech one of the best speech givers in my opinion.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2011)

An incredible orator. He had the charisma that is lacking, among other things, in today's politicians.






YouTube Video


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 12, 2011)

Great orator for being a raving lunatic.  I would have liked to hear Washingtons Farewell speech.  I read a bunch of it in my U.S history class and that dude "OBVIOUSLY" had the right idea.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

*Top 10 Things The Nazis Got Right*

*10
Banning of Vivisection*



Nazi Germany was the first country to ban vivisection in the world, enacting a total ban in April 1933. The measure to ban vivisection was a huge concern and was put forth to the Reichstag as early as 1927. High ranking Nazis such as Hermann Goring, Heinrich Himmler and Adolf Hitler were very concerned about animal conservation, particularly pertaining as to how animals were butchered. Most current laws in Germany, and indeed the world, are derived from the laws put forth by the Nazi Party.

Hermann Goring, who was established as the Prime Minister of Prussia, had this to say:

???An absolute and permanent ban on vivisection is not only a necessary law to protect animals and to show sympathy with their pain, but it is also a law for humanity itself???. I have therefore announced the immediate prohibition of vivisection and have made the practice a punishable offense in Prussia.

Until such time as punishment is pronounced the culprit shall be lodged in a concentration camp.???

The above picture is a cartoon showing animals saved from vivisection saluting Hermann Goring. The sign in the window says ???Vivisection Forbidden???.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

*9
Animal Conservation*

When the Nazis seized power in 1933, their concerns not only laid with the people, but with the animals native to Germany. In 1934, a national hunting law was passed to regulate how many animals could be killed per year, and to establish proper ???hunting seasons???.

This law was known as Das Reichsjagdgesetz, the Reich Hunting Law. The Reichstag also footed the bill for education on animal conservation at Primary, Secondary and College levels. Additionally, in 1935, another law was passed, the Reichsnaturschutzgesetz (Reich Nature Protection Act). This law placed several native species on a protection list including the wolf and Eurasian lynx. Additions were added later as to afforestation and the humane slaughter of living fish.

Without this law it is likely some species would have completely disappeared from Germany???s forests.

*8
Anti-Tobacco Movement*

It is rumored that Adolf Hitler was so opposed to smoking in his later life that he couldn???t stand someone lighting up in the same room, and often felt obligated to object to it as a waste of money. Thus, he began one of the most expensive and effective tobacco movements throughout history. While during the 1930s and 1940s, other anti-tobacco movements failed fantastically in other countries, it was taken seriously in Nazi Germany.

The Nazis banned smoking in restaurants and public transportation systems, citing public health, and severely regulated the advertising of smoking and cigarettes. There was also a high tobacco tax, and the supplies of cigarettes to the Wehrmacht were rationed. Several health organizations in Nazi Germany even began claiming that smoking heightened the risks of miscarriages by pregnant women, now a commonly known fact.

The statistics of annual cigarette consumption per capita as of 1940 had Germany at only 749, while Americans smoked over 3,000.

The picture above says ???He does not devour it, it [the cigarette] devours him!???

*7
Welfare Programs*

Nazi Germany had one of the largest public welfare programs in history, based on the philosophy that all Germans should share a standard of living.

One of the most famous of these was the Winter Relief program, where high ranking Nazis and common citizens both took to the streets to collect charity for the unfortunate. This was not only an extremely intelligent propaganda move, but also a ritual to generate general good public feeling toward those in need. Posters urged people to donate rather than give directly to beggars. Joseph Goebbels, himself a high ranking Nazi in control of Radio, Television and Propaganda, often participated in these events.

Pictured above is a canister used for the Winter Relief Fund effort.

*6
The Volkswagen*

Literally meaning ???People???s Car???, this vehicle was presented as a car that every German citizen could afford to buy. It was based on the advice of Hitler to the designer, saying that it should resemble a beetle. The car was a huge success (it was made available to citizens of the Third Reich through a savings scheme at 990 Reichsmark, about the price of a small motorcycle), but toward the end of the war resources were low and public availability declined. The Volkswagen emerged more as a military vehicle toward the end of the Third Reich.

However this has not stopped it from being one of the most popular vehicles in the world, known for reliability, stylish design and ease of use.

*5
Autobahn*

While not originally conceived by the Nazis, Hitler was an enthusiastic supporter of the idea and pushed for the largest network of roads to be built across Germany. Established as the first freeway system in the world, the autobahn was a revolutionary feat of engineering that forever changed the way humans travel. Thousands of countries have emulated the system Hitler put in place, including America and Britain. It is single handedly the largest network of roadways in the world, with roads stretching all across the country, even to other countries such as Austria.

The construction of this roadway wasn???t only revolutionary in itself, it provided over 100,000 workers with jobs necessary for the economic recovery efforts. It was a goal of the Nazi party to try and bring the country into a sense of unity through the roadway system, and for the most part it was successful. Aircraft was tested on the long, smooth, straight sections of road and Grand Prix racing teams are known to practice on them.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

*4
Father of Modern Rocketry*


The man who invented rockets as we know them today, Wernher Von Braun, was a member of the Nazi party and commissioned Schutzstaffel Officer. He aided both Germany and the United States in the use of rockets during and after WW2, and eventually became a naturalized U.S. Citizen.

Although he pioneered many areas, including the installation of liquid-fueled rockets in aircraft and orbit to ground missiles, he is best known for his achievements in NASA.

His best achievement there was undoubtedly the development of the Saturn V booster rocket, that helped man to finally touch the moon, in July 1969. Von Braun officially opened the gate to space travel through his innovative inventions???as well as creating one of the most destructive methods of war known to mankind.

*3
Innovations in Film*


The Nazis were very interested in both film and music as propaganda techniques and essential cultural pillars. The first known magnetic tape recording was of a speech made by Hitler, and Joseph Goebbels pushed for more complicated methods of filming.

For example, the propaganda film ???Triumph of the Will???, the sequel to the former propaganda film ???Triumph of the Faith???, is regarded as one of the most important pieces of cinematographic history. The director, Leini Riefenstahl (pictured above) used an astounding thirty film cameras and over one hundred technicians to produce the two hour film. Since Triumph of the Will had an unlimited budget, the latest technologies were used. Cranes and track-rail filming were used, techniques still used today to make a smooth ???traveling??? effect.

*2
Contributions to Fashion*


The Nazi style of uniform was as bold as their style of government. Thick-soled leather boots, slouch hats, cowhide coats, and peak hats were some of the staples in Nazi fashion, as well as muted color tones often in gray, tan and black. The SS Panzer military organization struck fear into the hearts of their adversaries, with black forage caps and leather coats which were later adopted by American rockers. Doc Martens closely resemble the jump boots that many Schutzstaffel officers wore. Look around at any rock, industrial or otherwise ???edgy??? group and you see small traces of Nazi fashion sense. The American novelist Kurt Vonnegut once described the style as ???mildly theatrical???.

Additionally, the founder of Adidas, Adolf Dassler (whose nickname was Adi), was a Nazi. He produced shoes for the Wehrmacht during the war, as well was providing American and Nazi athletes with his footwear during the Berlin Olympics. This created national acclaim when Jesse Owens won the sprinting event at the Berlin Olympics wearing Adolf Dassler???s shoes. Adidas is now a multinational company, supplying athletes all over the world with a supply of footwear and sports accessories.

His brother, Rudolf Dassler, was the more ardent Nazi of the two brothers and went on to found another proficient sports company???Puma. Oh ??? and Hugo Boss was a Nazi who, from 1934, was an official supplier of uniforms to the SA, SS, Hitler Youth, NSKK and other Party organizations (as evidenced in the advertisement above).

*1
Medical Advances*


The removal of ethics from medicine in Nazi Germany was a reckless and dangerous decision, leading to untold atrocities; it has created one of the most extensive ethical controversies in history. Through the Nazi use of torture they discovered information that can be used by doctors today (and it sometimes is). For example, Nazis were some of the only people to extensively study and monitor hypothermia, at Dachau concentration camp. The Nazis immersed victims into vats of freezing water or left them out in the winter cold, all the while monitoring changes in body temperature, heart rate, muscle responses and urine. These tests were initially performed on volunteer soldiers, but the Nazis were not satisfied that they had all the information they could get. They attempted to formulate methods to bring the bodies back to a safe temperature, including the ???Rapid Active Rewarming??? technique that seemed to be the most effective method of revival. This research could potentially fill a gap in other researchers studying hypothermia.

Another example is the study of phosgene, a gas used in the manufacture of pesticides and plastics that is extremely poisonous. This gas was used in warfare in the Iraq War. To study effects of gas on humans, Nazi research seems to be the most extensive done so far, including effects and treatment. But the controversy remains: should this knowledge be used for the betterment of man? A fascinating and extensive article on the ethics involved can be found here.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2011)

How come I've never seen this speeches or those facts about nazi germany in my history books back in highschool? All I was given to read was the Holocaust and the horror stories of the nazis.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> How come I've never seen this speeches or those facts about nazi germany in my history books back in highschool? All I was given to read was the Holocaust and the horror stories of the nazis.



*History is always written by the winners. When two cultures clash, the  loser is obliterated, and the winner writes the history books-books  which glorify their own cause and disparage the conquered foe. As  Napoleon once said, 'What is history, but a fable agreed upon?*"   
 —        Dan Brown             (The Da Vinci Code)

Read Mein kampf by Hitler...You can see what his point of view was about his fight...
He was a great leader and a general, he took over a country after ww1, with hyper inflation, no military power, almost no industry and in less then 10 years created one of the most powerful army in the history. His biggest mistake was after taking Ukraine rather then attacking the heart of Russia -Moscow-  he decided to seperate his forces to go south and north... if he had conquered Moscow then Nazi Germany would have had unlimited resources coming from Caspian sea and central Russia.
Btw i am not a Nazi i just like reading about history and WW2


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> How come I've never seen this speeches or those facts about nazi germany in my history books back in highschool? All I was given to read was the Holocaust and the horror stories of the nazis.



It's because you can't say anything that may even be remotely positive about Hitler without being labelled racist and vilified. Oddly enough, school history books (written by liberals) only allow for black and white views of people.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2011)

They banned vivisection "to show sympathy" with the animals pain and yet were totally comfortable mass murdering humans?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> They banned vivisection "to show sympathy" with the animals pain and yet were totally comfortable mass murdering humans?



Read his book. It's well worth it, just don't become a skinhead...bad enough you're a Red Sox fan.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Read his book. It's well worth it, just don't become a skinhead...bad enough you're a Red Sox fan.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2011)

Top rated comment on that video: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED:﻿ 14 MILLION KILLS





vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Top rated comment on that video: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED:﻿ 14 MILLION KILLS



LOL...so wrong yet funny.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Read his book. It's well worth it, just don't become a skinhead...bad enough you're a Red Sox fan.



Are you referring to his struggle?

I would never become a skinhead for the contradictions you see above.  Perhaps halting vivisections was ahead of the times, sure, but genocide is so incredibly behind the times that it's hard to take anything he believed in besides that seriously.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Read his book. It's well worth it, just don't become a skinhead...bad enough you're a Red Sox fan.







DOMS said:


> Top rated comment on that video: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED:﻿ 14 MILLION KILLS



I didn't even notice that. #2 "Hitler: I SAID A GLAS OF JUICE, NOT﻿ GAS THE JEWS!!"


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I didn't even notice that. #2 "Hitler: I SAID A GLAS OF JUICE, NOT﻿ GAS THE JEWS!!"


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> YouTube Video



I can't say I adhere the school of thought, that my "people" are the one's who share the same gov't, soil, and territory.

"I am not an Athenian or a Greek, but a citizen of the world.
Socrates, from Plutarch, Of Banishment
Greek philosopher in Athens (469 BC - 399 BC)"

I am more in line with the other group this babbling idiot described...a people that call the world their home.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2011)

They didn't need to do research on animals when they had an endless supply of humans to do studies on....


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2011)

What is amazing to me is never in my life have I witnessed English subtitles to his speeches on TV or in school.

Best to just teach the kids to hate him and don't allow them to see what he is saying.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 17, 2011)

*                       Vintage 1930s Nazi films uncovered, shot in 3D                    *


                                                                             Posted on Wed, 02/16/2011 - 10:36   by                Mike Luttrell         


                                                   Email
Share


                     James Cameron may have made 3D more profitable than ever  before, but he was hardly the first one to use the advanced filming  technology. In fact, thanks to some newly uncovered Nazi footage, it  looks like 3D filming may have begun even earlier than originally  believed.
 Australian filmmaker Philippe More claims to have discovered two  30-minute clips of Nazi propaganda for the Third Reich, dated 1936. One  of the videos is entitled "So Real You Can Touch It," and features shots  of a barbecue, making it appear as though viewers are comfortably right  there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mora discovered the films while working on a documentary about the Third Reich.
 While 3D technology did exist in other countries at that time, hardly  anyone was using it, and no one had been using it to the scale that  it's not believed the Nazis were.
 "The quality of the films is fantastic. The Nazis were obsessed with  recording everything and every single image was controlled ??? it was all  part of how they gained control of the country and its people," said  Mora in an interview with ninemsn.com.
 The first commercially successful 3D movie in America is regarded to  be the original House of Wax starring Vincent Price. That came out in  1953, more than 15 years after people in Nazi Germany would have begun  watching the same kind of eye-popping effects.
 Mora believes there is likely more 3D films from the Nazi era hidden  away somewhere, and some may even be well known but not known for being  shot in 3D.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Interesting find, Imosted.

After WWI, the seeds were sown for a radical to take over Germany.  

IIRC correctly, Hitler did not think he wave a two-front war, and thought the UK would not declare war.    

Napolean invaded Russia in 1812 with an international force of over 500,000 Troops.  The Russian Winter led many to freeze and starve to death.  A high percentage died.  As they walked/marched all the way back from Moscow (which the Russian burned to the ground, livestock slaughtered and abandoned, releasing mentally ill and criminal to roam the Moscow streets), the Cossacks attacked and killed any stragglers left behind, or had their wooden wheels stuck in the mud. 

Hitler invaded 120 years later.....


----------

